# Spring Cleaning Essentials for Your Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​






> Time-saving tips, products and advice to get your ride clean and shiny in a jiff.
> 
> Spring is in the air, and car-care season is upon us. With the winter gone away for another year, the time is right to treat your ride to some much-needed TLC, leaving its cabin clean and detailed, and its paint shiny, lustrous and protected.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Spring Cleaning Essentials for Your Car


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Decent article. I am OCD and detail my truck and car 2 times a year and do it on the side. Best thing is the 2 bucket method with grit guards. I use an 80/20 mix of Chemical Guys and Griots products and Collinite wax.


----------

